# Long term loda mags test



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

After church the subject of load mags from another thread came into my head. It was not leaving until I did some thing.
In a secure place there are load mags. From a stack of 200 30 round AR mags and from a stack of 100 92FS 15 round mags I chose one of each. Took a random AR and one of the 92 FS out back. These mags have sat loaded for 3 years or more in controlled environment.
Every shot fired every round ejected , every round hit paper.

All rounds where Brass case ammo from Quality manufactures. Mags were steel


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a savage 64 .22. Back in 2007 or 2008, I forget when exactly, it was when I was still living with my father though I loaded a couple of the mags up and placed them in an ammo can. Fast forward to this year I was getting stuff out of storage and I found said magazines. I didn't fire them as they where, I downloaded them and checked everything but eventually I reloaded them with the same ammo and took them to the range and they functioned flawlessly when loaded with new ammo.


Totally forgot this story and reading this thread brought it back to my attention.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent Test Smitty, it amazes me that people buy into the myth that a mag springs will fail if you keep them loaded.

I have some mags that I know have been loaded for at least 2 years. When I'm bored on a rainy day, I rotate some of them but not because I think the mags will fail, mainly for my pleasure. Kind of like the old King sitting in his room full of gold and just touching the gold.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I could be wrong but where I think much of it comes from is followers. A lot of old mags the followers would tip this cause feeding issues. Looking for an excuse loading the mag fully and leaving the loaded became a scape goat.
I have some of the older m16 mags with follower plate that can tip. Easy to see how some could come to that way of thinking.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Note To Self: I need more mags


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Note To Self: I need more mags


 Commonly over looked needed supply. Mags can be stored in area where they maybe needed. I got lucky some years back and purchased a large box of new 92FS mags at a fair price. Cash only deal I had enough in my pocket. Luck I had the credit card to buy gas to get home.
I hope years from now my great grandchildren think I was a little off having all this ready. That will mean no one ever needed it. But if we do we are ready.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There was a time where weakening the springs on mags concerned me. No longer, I keep the mags loaded, I figure if I need the weapon, and need it fast, I probably won't have time to load the mags.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Mag springs fail because of wear from being compressed and uncompressed not from just compressed. It takes time to wear one out with constant loading and unloading. All my mags are loaded all the time.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I think part of the reason some people still believe that pistol magazine springs will lose their feeding ability over time stems from the older coil springs on some shotguns and tubular fed rifles. I have had problems with both of those on older guns, but never on any pistols.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Commonly over looked needed supply. Mags can be stored in area where they maybe needed. I got lucky some years back and purchased a large box of new 92FS mags at a fair price. Cash only deal I had enough in my pocket. Luck I had the credit card to buy gas to get home.
> I hope years from now my great grandchildren think I was a little off having all this ready. That will mean no one ever needed it. But if we do we are ready.


But if I go through what I already have, chances are there are some more available for pickup. If not I don't need them anyway

I have a hard time filling them up with food as it is.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Doc Holliday said:


> Mag springs fail because of wear from being compressed and uncompressed not from just compressed. It takes time to wear one out with constant loading and unloading. All my mags are loaded all the time.


This is also my understanding. The springs wear out from the compression/release phase. Kinda like if you bend a piece of metal back and forth over and over, it will eventually shear. The materials that most springs are made of in modern magazines is unlikely to ever fail from this. Smitty also has a good point about the older followers. Most if not all magazines nowadays have the anti-tilt construction.

My personal experience was from 3 1911 mags that I know we're loaded and unused for more than 5 years that I got after my dad passed away. All function fine even still.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I had a couple old mags for my S&W 59 that were loaded for several years with cheap reloads form Lax Ammunition, no issues. It doesn't hurt to leave them loaded.


----------

